# windows sur mac ssd  externe help



## hakerfou (12 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour 
je suis dans la galère depuis des heures.
je vous explique:
HDD du iMac hs donc pour pas l'ouvrir j'ai mis un ssd en externe en usb  
jusque la tout marche très bien et content de ne pas avoir du ouvrir l'imac

bon le problème c'est qu'il me faut absolument un partition windows sur mon iMac car j'utilise un logiciel pour mon travail qui n'est que windows 10.
La c'est le drame j'essaie avec Boot Camp ça marche pas car quand je sélectionne le ssd pour qu'il crée lui même la partition et installe windows il me dit de formater en ms dos(FAT) avec un schéma master boot record... 

je ne sais plus comment faire
ps: si nécessaire et possible j'ai un Disque dur externe vierge car j'ai essaie de mettre windows dessus et choisir entre le ssd et DD au démarrage mais pareil impossible même message d'erreur

help help merci d'avance


----------



## hakerfou (12 Juillet 2019)

de plus je viens d'essayer la méthode pour mettre windows sur DD externe je n'y arrive pas du tout 
franchement je suis très embêté je ne peux plus travailler...


----------



## Locke (18 Juillet 2019)

hakerfou a dit:


> de plus je viens d'essayer la méthode pour mettre windows sur DD externe je n'y arrive pas du tout
> franchement je suis très embêté je ne peux plus travailler...


Une grosse lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...et il n'y a pas d'autres alternatives.


----------

